# vaihtoehtoja "neulanen"-sanalle?



## Gavril

Viime päivinä olen pohdiskellut (älkää kysykö miksi) suomen havupuihin liittyvää sanastoa. Minua kiinnostaa se, että näyttää olevan useita nimityksiä itse puille, esim. _mänty_, _honka_, _kelo_ ja _petäjä_ (englannissa käytetään yleensä vain _pine_-sanaa), mutta havupuiden lehdelle on tietäkseeni vain yksi nimitys, _neulanen_, joka (kuten englannin vastaava sana _needle_) johtuu neulaa tarkoittavasta sanasta.

Onko suomessa tietäksenne toinen neulasta tarkoittava sana tai sanoja, vaikkapa runollinen tai vanhentunut?

Kiitos ja hyvää kesäkuun alkua


----------



## sammio

Ensiksi haluan hieman ihmetellä ja kehua siitä, kuinka hyvää suomea kirjoitat! Kadehdittavaa. 

Ainakaan minä en tiedä muita sanoja neulaselle kuin "neulanen", mutta hyvin mahdollisesti sellaisia eri murteissa voi olla. Nykysuomen etymologinen sanakirjakaan ei auta tässä asiassa.

Mitä tulee sanoihin honka, kelo ja petäjä, itse olisin luullut niitä käytettävän muihinkin puihin viitatessa kuin vain mäntyyn, mutta sanakirjani oikaisee että mäntyä niillä tosiaan useimmiten tarkoitetaan. On mielenkiintoista, että juuri männyllä on näin monta erilaista nimeä. Voisiko se johtua siitä, että mänty on Suomen yleisin puulaji?

En tiedä käyttääkö kukaan enää petäjä-sanaa, omaan korvaani se ainakin kuulostaa kovin vanhalta ja runolliselta. Honka on samoin jotenkin juhlallinen, joka ei normaaliin kielenkäyttööni kuulu. Kelolla taas viitataan mielestäni ylipäänsä pystyyn kuolleisiin puihin, mutta useimmiten ne taitavatkin olla mäntyjä!


----------



## sakvaka

Noilla sanoilla on myös (_huom. runollisen konnotaation lisäksi_) selkeät biologiset määritelmät. Mänty on hyvä yleiskäsite, honka on enemmän pystysuunnassa kasvava puu, jossa ei ole alaoksia ja petäjä on runsasoksainen matalahko yksilö. Kelo on pystyyn kuollut puu. (_Tämä tieto on peräisin yläkoulun biologiantunnilta 2000-luvun puolelta._)

Sanontoja: _hongat humisee_, _pane leipään puolet petäjäistä, iskeä/lyödä pää Karjalan mäntyyn_ (= kohdata merkittävä takaisku liian hätäisen toiminnan seurauksena)

En minäkään keksi _neulaselle _vastinetta.


----------



## Hakro

Neulaselle ainoa rinnakkaismuoto, jonka Nykysuomen sanakirja mainitsee, on yhdyssana _havu(n)neulanen_.

Nimitystä _petäjä_ käytän mielelläni saariston käkkärämännyistä, ihan arkipuheessakin.

_Kelo_ oli minunkin mielestäni mikä tahansa pystyyn kuollut puu, mutta Nykysuomen sanakirjan mukaan se on aina mänty. Kuitenkin Wikipediassa mainitaan myös _kelokuusi_.


----------

